
The single biggest use of stolen University logins is to download papers - adamo
http://www.cs.columbia.edu/~smb/blog/2008-04/2008-04-27.html
======
sh1mmer
It's an interesting point about the changing role of media as it becomes
digital.

A friend of mine was complaining that he couldn't share his Kindle ebooks with
friends which was something he did a lot when he had actual books. Now he can
only recommend they spend money on stuff.

~~~
wtrk
This is precisely why I would never buy a Kindle.

------
gasull
_I'm told that the single biggest use of stolen Columbia University logins is
to download papers_

Citation needed.

------
streety
I can easily believe this. I'm at university, I have electronic access to a
host of journals.

There are some I don't though and for these I'll first speak with friends at
other institutions before contacting the author.

------
byrneseyeview
One of my main motivations for going back to school is journal access.

~~~
aswanson
What will you major/minor in?

~~~
byrneseyeview
Math. Last time it was economics and finance, but I suspect that math will let
me 'downshift' into either of those, or CS, so I have plenty of options.

~~~
aswanson
Options...always good to have on the journey. Good luck.

------
jgamman
... and start publishing in open source science journals.

